# feline anal seepage? :\



## kjd87 (May 4, 2009)

My cat is 5 years old and recently I've noticed.. something strange going on. There is no easy way to put this, it's a bit gross, but I must inquire.

He sleeps on my bed, and sometimes in his place he'll leave a little spot of what seems to be a drop of liquid feces. This all started about a month and a half ago, I've only noticed spotting two or three times. Well, last night I woke up and somehow, some actually had gotten onto ME and a drop or two on the bed. But this was by far the most I've seen. Several spots total. Otherwise, he is healthy and playful, and he's getting the right amount of food and water. He eats Meow Mix. 

What could be going on here?! Does it involve anal glands? Does he need fiber...? I am taking him to the vet asap, but I wanted to get an idea of what might be going on tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It *is* his anal glands and he probably does need more fiber in his diet. Meow Mix is pretty awful as far as cat food goes. I am not the best educated on the subject, but you should be able to find a better type of cat food at a Mom/Pop speciality pet store, rather than the grocery store.
heidi


----------



## kjd87 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help! Anyone out there know what sort of food I could switch to? I would like to keep price in mind as well.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You can feed a cheap brand of cat food and deal with the possibility of expensive veterinary issues later on...or you can feed a quality cat food for a healthier cat. However, in fairness, there are plenty of cats who live their whole lives on grocery store mass-produced cat food and are just fine while you will even find cats who are fed a premium diet can still develop medical problems.

My opinion...I'd rather feed a more quality cat food the cat gets the most nutritional value out of, than a cheaper brand that doesn't really meet my cat's needs, but certainly fills them up. 
h


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Even something like iams naturals would be a step up as its lacks the unnatural colors that meow mix adds I believe.

I recommend Diamond Naturals for a fairly priced good quality food. Runs about $1/lb around here. You can find it at alot of feed stores--their website has a store locator.

Leslie


----------



## kjd87 (May 4, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions. I did not know this could even be an issue until recently. We've always had cats as pets, and we've always fed them brands such as meow mix or alley cat, and as far as I know, this is the only problem to date. I'll talk to the vet and get his opinion as well, and I'll keep all the suggested brands in mind.

Just out of curiosity, I read that some owners even mix in metamucil with their cat's food? I am not sure what to think of that. Either way, going with a new brand of cat food, but I hadn't ever heard of anything like that.

I also wonder why this came on suddenly, never being an issue in the past?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The only reason I would be able to think of (sudden onset) would be a food allergy. Or perhaps the kitty just doesn't digest it properly. Are your kitty's stools firm or loose? I think loose stools would contribute to this anal gland problem.
My kitty LuckyDuck(Louie) will "bless" me if I grab him suddenly to lift him up or if I tap or push on his hindquarters to encourage him to move. For him, the problem seems to be one of 'startlement', not a true problem. If I touch and startle him and it causes him to jump or tense up he just happens to squirt a little... 
Ah, Louie. I love my stinky kitty! :lol:


----------

